# Downeaster sleeping in coach



## Jacob Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

Does Amtrak allow you to sleep in coach as Downeaster does not have a sleeper and im planning on a night train soon for 12 hours form 6 pm to 6 am


----------



## CCC1007 (Aug 18, 2017)

Downeaster is a 12 hr route? Since when???


----------



## Jacob Smith (Aug 18, 2017)

CCC1007 said:


> Downeaster is a 12 hr route? Since when???


 well its 12 hours from where i am to the train station


----------



## CCC1007 (Aug 18, 2017)

Yes, sleeping is allowed on the train, just don't miss your stop


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 18, 2017)

Biz Class with the Nice 2x1 Seating is worth the Upgrade on the Downeaster and other Night Trains, especially #66/#67.


----------

